# Habitation door Flyscreen



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

On our 2009 Apache 632 there is no flyscreen on the habitation door, we have been told they were not standard at the time.

On later models they seem to be fitted to most of them we have seen.

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to retro fit one of the concertina type flyscreen (as fitted to the windows) or whether I should forget it.

If it is possible a supplier name would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I am sure you could find someone to fit if you really wanted to.

Having teenagers who either try and rip ours off its hinges or forget to close we just buy one of these each year instead.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251312645136

Cheap and cheerful but effective and will let more of a breeze in.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fiamma do a similar item for a lot more than £3.99!

I am another member of the KISS club.

Keep
It
Simple
Stupid

Plus I hate paying daft sums of money for something I know only costs a few quid to produce.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Habitation door flyscreen*

Hi,
Not sure if you can retrofit a flyscreen to your habitation door however when the mesh gave up on mine after less than 3 years my dealer wanted around £270.00 for a new replacement cassette unit.

Try Chris Davies at Premier Motorhomes. 01243 511189 or e mail..... 
[email protected]

He is a regular contributor on here and is one of the most helpful chaps you will ever meet. He sorted me out with replacement parts at a fraction of the cost of a new cassette unit.

Hope this helps

Nidge


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours needed replacement under warranty and was replaced 

However we have fitted a hanging screen the sort caravans use

We found constantly sliding it back and forth particularly when carrying things in out a pain

Now we use it only if we are in or out permanently

Aldra


----------

